# наивыдающийся



## pimlicodude

From Solzhenitsyn:           


> И мы читаем в газете приказ за подписью вездесущего Уншлихта (с 1921 зампред ВЧК, с 1923 член Реввоенсовета СССР, с 1925 замнаркомвоенмор): награждаются за «особо ценные заслуги» – уж, значит, самые *наивыдающиеся*, – Ягода («самоотверженность в деле борьбы с контрреволюцией»). М. Трилиссер (отличился «преданностью делу революции и неутомимостью в преследовании её врагов») и ещё 32 чекиста…


I can't find this word in any dictionary. Is it a real word and what does it mean?


----------



## Vovan

Just the synthetically formed superlative of _выдающийся_.


----------



## Awwal12

Vovan said:


> Just the synthetically formed superlative of _выдающийся_.


Indeed. Выдающийся here functions as an adjective, not as a participle.


----------



## Rosett

«Наивыдающийся» означает «самый выдающийся», но «самый наивыдающийся» звучит как сарказм.

наи-
в сложных словах; = наиболее
of all, very

наи-
префикс
Формообразовательная единица, образующая имена прилагательные со значением признака, который характеризуется высшей степенью проявления качества, названного словами - обычно формами превосходной степени, от которых соответствующие имена прилагательные образованы (наикрепчайший, наилучший, наиумнейший, наихудший и т.п.).


----------



## Awwal12

Rosett said:


> но «самый наивыдающийся» звучит как сарказм


Yes, most such hypersuperlative expressions are typically sarcastic, if not negative in the first place (the main exception being самый наилучший, which is, however, hated by prescriptivists).


----------



## pimlicodude

Awwal12 said:


> Yes, most such hypersuperlative expressions are typically sarcastic, if not negative in the first place (the main exception being самый наилучший, which is, however, hated by prescriptivists).


There are effectively three superlatives, right? самый лучший, наилучший and самый наилучший?


----------



## Awwal12

pimlicodude said:


> There are effectively three superlatives, right? самый лучший, наилучший and самый наилучший?


Five: самый хороший, лучший (also, but more rarily, comparative, and therefore potentially ambiguous), наилучший, самый лучший, самый наилучший.

P.S.: The last two are often proscribed for formal reasons.


----------



## Maroseika

Is самый лучший really better than наилучший and лучший better than самый хороший? Or this is just an enumeration?


----------



## Awwal12

Maroseika said:


> Is самый лучший really better than наилучший and лучший better than самый хороший? Or this is just an enumeration?


All those are superlative forms, so there can be no quantitative comparisons between them by definition.


----------



## MIDAV

Awwal12 said:


> Five: самый хороший, лучший (also, but more rarily, comparative, and therefore potentially ambiguous), наилучший, самый лучший, самый наилучший.
> 
> P.S.: The last two are often proscribed for formal reasons.


Why not make it six, since we're at it. _Самый наихороший_ is possible too. It might be the rarest option, and I wouldn't expect anybody to use it to actually express superlativity, but that would also apply to _самый наилучший_ I think.


----------



## Maroseika

MIDAV said:


> Why not make it six, since we're at it. _Самый наихороший_ is possible too. It might be the rarest option, and I wouldn't expect anybody to use it to actually express superlativity, but that would also apply to _самый наилучший_ I think.


Наи- is added to the superlative. Dictionary says "usually added", but I cannot recall any example, except mentioned in the dictionary наипоследний and наисегодняшний. Curiousely, the latter is mostly encountered (although extremely rare in absolute number) with самый: самый наисегодняшний. Probably, prefix наи- is not sufficicent for natives when not accompanied with superlative.


----------



## Awwal12

MIDAV said:


> Why not make it six, since we're at it. _Самый наихороший_ is possible too.


Sounds off to me, I'm afraid; наи- is normally attached to comparative/superlative stems (cross-posted).


----------



## MIDAV

Well, I did say it's rare.
In any event, it follows the same pattern that Solzhenitsyn used with выдающийся in the original quote.


----------



## pimlicodude

What is the origin of наи-? Is it Old Russian, Church Slavonic?


----------



## Awwal12

MIDAV said:


> Well, I did say it's rare.
> In any event, it follows the same pattern that Solzhenitsyn used with выдающийся in the original quote.


Out of pure necessity, because adjectives produced from participles naturally lack synthetic comparative forms. Хороший, on the other hand, does have a suppletive synthetic comparative form, which is normally expected to be used with наи-; that's why many people will perceive "самый наихороший" as unacceptable.


----------



## Awwal12

pimlicodude said:


> What is the origin of наи-? Is it Old Russian, Church Slavonic?


 Basically it's an inherited prefix, though the fact it's mostly restricted to literary language likely points at Church Slavonic or Polish influence.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Наи- is added to the superlative. Dictionary says "usually added", but I cannot recall any example, except mentioned in the dictionary наипоследний and наисегодняшний. Curiousely, the latter is mostly encountered (although extremely rare in absolute number) with самый: самый наисегодняшний. Probably, prefix наи- is not sufficicent for natives when not accompanied with superlative.


What’s about «наибольший»? «Больший» is a comparative degree of «большой».


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> What’s about «наибольший»?


I suppose it is just  because большой does not go well with -ейший, as well as хороший and маленький (the latter is confronting with малый), while other forms without -ейший are rather perversions - like those mentioned by Maroseika. The author's one is somehow acceptable in my case, either because the semantics is itself is about "prominence" - выдающиеся, or some other kind of black magic in there.


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> I suppose it is just  because большой does not go well with -ейший, as well as хороший and маленький (the latter is confronting with малый), while other forms without -ейший are rather perversions - like those mentioned by Maroseika. The author's one is somehow acceptable in my case, either because the semantics is itself is about "prominence" - выдающиеся, or some other kind of black magic in there.


У «маленький» вообще нет сравнительных степеней, поэтому с «малый» они не сталкиваются.
маленький
прилагательное, относительное
 	Полные формы	Краткие формы
Муж. род	маленький	*маленек
Жен. род	маленькая	-
Ср. род	маленькое	-
Мн. ч.	маленькие	-

Сравнит. ст.	-

Превосх. ст.	-

Но столкновение есть у пары «плохой — худой II» в сравнительной степени: «хуже».


----------



## Vovan

For learners of Russian:

In addition to "*наисегодняшний*" and "*наипоследний*", there's also "*наивозможный*". Also, the authors of "Russkaya Grammatika" (1980) wrote about various occasionalisms (e.g. "наиотважный") as, in principle, passable in fiction or journalism.

________



nizzebro said:


> The author's one is somehow acceptable in my case


I also think "наивыдающийся" is absolutely okay.


----------



## Rosett

Слов таких немало. Помимо приведённых выше, словоботы дают:
наипаче
наинизший
наивысший
наивозможный
наибеднейший
наипервейший
наискорейший
наивернейший
наиважнейший
наитягчайший
наибыстрейший
наиглавнейший
наикратчайший
наиполезнейший
наиприятнейший
наивыгоднейший
наивероятнейший
наивозможнейший
наисовременнейший


----------



## Maroseika

Наигрывавшийся?


----------



## MIDAV

Rosett said:


> Слов таких немало. Помимо приведённых выше, словоботы дают:
> наипаче
> наинизший
> наивысший



The point of this discussion is the possibility of adding the prefix  *наи*- to the initial form of an adjective, especially in cases where a well-established synthetic comparative form is available. Using your suggested adjectives, the question would be if it is okay to say _наинизкий_ for example. What you have _(наинизший)_ is supposed to be the standard way of using that prefix.

I would argue that forms like _наинизкий_ or наихороший are generally not impossible, especially when combined with _самый_.

Just in case, _наинизкий_ seems indeed an extreme case. What I mean is more like _самый наимощный_ or _самый наибыстрый_ which look acceptable to me.


----------

